
How Debian Packaging Works - FooBarWidget
https://www.joyfulbikeshedding.com/blog/2020-08-03-how-debian-packaging-works.html
======
Alekhine
Why is Debian packaging such a terrible process, according to this post?
Wouldn't it be a great thing if one of the oldest and most important distros
made packaging simple? One of the problems people have with Linux is that
software isn't as simple to acquire. Sure, the main repos are easy, but what
if it's not there? You have to figure out how to install .debs or .rpms or
appimages or unzipping tar.gz's. Non technical people do not want to deal with
that. Non technical people will reinstall Windows if they have to deal with
that.

One of Window's advantages is that nearly every piece of software you want has
an installer that handles everything for you. Now, downloading installers
straight from distributors is a bad model, but if we want our model to work,
we need to make packaging easier. Or saner, at the very least.

~~~
Doxin
> You have to figure out how to install .debs

I don't know about your system, but on mine it's a double click. Linux has
plenty of real issues. Ease of installing packages is not one of them.

